# Freestyle Bindings



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

Can someone give me some suggestions on which freestyle bindings I should get? I'm going for an all out freestyle setup. I've been riding for 6 years now and I'm kinda gettin sick of just freeriding so I thought I'd try out freestyle this season. Money is not an issue; I have someone that can hook me up so I'm looking for the best.

Board size: 154
Boot size: 10.5


----------

